# anyone run any Apollo Horticulture



## N.E.wguy (Aug 15, 2013)

bought cause was half price of htg and i already know what u get from htg so i ordered this via ebay

Apollo Horticulture 600 Watt 600w MH HPS Grow Lights Digital System Set[Cool Tube,1 HPS & 1 MH Each]
hxxp://www.apollohorticulture.com/product/600-watt-grow-light-digital-e-ballast-apl600_16.html
h??p://www.ebay.com/itm/171015859655?var=470242214046&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

review i found hxxps://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=255377


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 16, 2013)

on it's way added a few reviews looks all good folks time will tell gonna 247 it


----------



## mikeydean (Aug 17, 2013)

the first two that I got worked so well that I got two more!!:woohoo:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks MD i seen alot of good revs plus cust service can actually help u fix! to keep u running or swap it so ya 2:1 i like that idea rather 4 light then 2


----------



## budz4me (Aug 17, 2013)

I am currently running the 400W version of that light. Only issue I had was the MH bulb was faulty from the get go....sent them a complaint about it and 2 days later I had a brand new MH bulb...they didnt even want the old one returned to them!

So far I am really liking it, and so is my lady


----------



## mikeydean (Aug 17, 2013)

Kinda same thing with me, arrived tube broken, email and within 30 mins. got a reply and a return ups label. four days later new light and all...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 21, 2013)

thing fired right up. looks nice, fan sounds quiet. only tried mh will try the hps(free) in a bit. (htg wants $ for 2nd bulb) 

ul rated / 3 yr warranty nice box with pic info and 3 yr warranty stated right on it. shipped out of cali. lots of info for both the tube and ballest. pretty professional looking set up and co so far let the light begin  also came with both 120/240 plugs (htg did not) 


I bought a 1k from htg pos took them 3 ballests and an upgrade to make it right lets see what 1/3$ gets me  not to mention shipping was terrible adn box was plain white no instructions etc


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 22, 2013)

ran all night and currently on still ballest cool to touch still quiet actually more then the htg ballest but thats running 1k not [email protected]%

real long fixture to ballest cord also. very small foot print for ballest as well like 3x10"


----------



## Gary Ganja (Sep 5, 2013)

I too saw that theyre prices were cheaper then htg and thought about giving them a play. My third attempt at growing so and wanted good hardware not cheap but the reviews seem good


----------



## oldsman (Sep 22, 2013)

Been running the 600W for a year now with no problems or complaints.


----------

